# Valostia/Balostia/Valhostia/Balhostia



## Andreadrea

Hi! I found this word in a book on Catalan linguistics and I really cannot figure out what this word means! 
Valostia/Balostia/Valhostia/Balhostia
I don't know how it is written in the "current" language neither, these are just some suggestions: what I have is only a "phonetic" transcription: [vaˈlɔstja] .
I would be very happy if someone could help me with this word! Thank you in advance
Andreadrea


----------



## Lurrezko

Can you provide some context? A sentence or a paragraph?

Salut


----------



## Andreadrea

Thank you for your answer!! But...i'm sorry, the point is that it's an example in a Catalan linguistic book, so it's completely isolated! The author, who writes in Catalan, has "valòstia = [vaˈlɔstja]" and he adds that this word is used in Valencian catalan and sometimes can be pronounced also as [vaˈlɔstjɔ], with -o at the end.....


----------



## Ssola

No conec aquesta paraula, però buscant "balòstia" per internet he trobat "que no està a l'alçada de les circumstàncies" i "embercocat, mig bovo", usat en alguns llocs del País Valencià.


----------



## VLCxe

Se suposa que açò és valencià? :S No ho sentit en ma vida, la primera volta que la llig. Potser si hi ha un altre valencià sí que la conega. Jo almenys no


----------



## Favara

Jo tampoc no ho he sentit mai


----------



## Pinairun

*Embalostiat​*


> : “el colombaire té fama d’embalostiat perquè està sempre mirant cap amunt, cap al cel”. Els coloms també poden ser un​_balòstiat​_o _estar embalostiat _si es queda mirant a la coloma i es deixa superar per tots (_balòstia _és un mot no registrat en els diccionaris​catalans, i segurament ve de _balàustia _‘badoc’, la fruita del magraner).





> Ser un soca, un balòstia = Estar embovat.


Lexic i cultura popular: La creació lèxica des colombaires valencians entre el segle XVIII i el XX. Emili Casanova (València)


----------



## Andreadrea

Thank you very much to everybody for helping me!!! And a special thanks to Pinarium for the bibliographical sources  
I think that I would put as a tentative translation in italian "balostia = persona con la testa tra le nuvole, assente", which is what Pinairun suggests and in some sense keeps also the meaning of Ssola. I guess that is not a very common word since VLCxe and Favara never heard about it, probably a quite old form...
Thank you again to everybody, gràcies!


----------



## vivanacho

Bon dia a tots: en la meua zona (País Valencià, comarques centrals) és una paraula d'ús habitual a nivell col.loquial, pronunciada [vaˈlɔstjɔ]. El significat amb què l'utilitzem ací (no sé en altres llocs) és el que ha proposat Ssosa: mig bovo.


----------



## Andreadrea

Oh, thank you very much vivanacho! That's good news also because the form that I have in my book is exactly pronounced as you do [vaˈlɔstjɔ], so with the final vowel assimilated to the first one, i.e. -[ɔ] at the end! My dictionary says that "Mig bovo" means "half stupid", so I guess I will take this meaning. Anyway, we are always in a very similar semantic field respect to all these suggestions, I think.
Thank you again!


----------

